# TT G3 basic exp



## eaglepoint (Aug 25, 2012)

I've noticed recently my training collar seems to have lost some of its collar stimulation. I used to run a #2.5 setting, but now I need a #4 setting to deliver the same stimulation. I tried dialing up to a #4.5 setting and it was way to much stimulation. Other than batteries is there anything else to look for. The transmitter has a fresh 9V and the collar takes a full charge...


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

eaglepoint said:


> I've noticed recently my training collar seems to have lost some of its collar stimulation. I used to run a #2.5 setting, but now I need a #4 setting to deliver the same stimulation. I tried dialing up to a #4.5 setting and it was way to much stimulation. Other than batteries is there anything else to look for. The transmitter has a fresh 9V and the collar takes a full charge...


If the batteries are all good it may be that the dog has established a tolerance to the lower setting. As long as you get a response at the setting of 4 I wouldn't worry to much. If you still feel that something is wrong might try sending an email to TT explain to them what your seeing. Could be that the battery on the collar is showing full charge when it fact it isn't possibly due to age and repeated charging and discharging cycles. Not sure how old your collar is but i'm sure TT would at least cover half the price of the battery on the collar if you chose to replace it.


----------



## eaglepoint (Aug 25, 2012)

I tested the output. The voltage output at the prongs were the same for settings 3, 3.5 & 4. Time for a new transmitter. thanks.


----------



## malinois1983 (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe something wrong with the receiver or your dog built up a tolerance possibly.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Try charging for a longer time, say overnight. Manual says until green light comes on but I have found better results if I charge overnight.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a couple collars but I still use my very old TT200 LR - and it still works great! I have to replace the batteries about every 5 - 8 years. Batteries plus will replace them for me. I also have BP replace the batteries for my very old bumperboy dummy launch - in fact, it is time for me to do that on my launchers.


----------

